# Dune 3 Swarm Osc Mode Feature



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2021)

Is there any other synth that has the "Swarm" feature than Dune 3? It's the feature where it takes the multi osc unison detune and kind of randomizes the detuning of each voices creating that swarm.


----------



## KEM (Dec 3, 2021)

Could you do it with LFOs and MSEGs with something like Zebra? It’s definitely a cool feature and it’s easy of use makes it very attractive but I’d imagine it’s possible with other synths


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

KEM said:


> Could you do it with LFOs and MSEGs with something like Zebra? It’s definitely a cool feature and it’s easy of use makes it very attractive but I’d imagine it’s possible with other synths


I don't think so 🤔

Dune does the swarm detuning per voice, and each oscillator can have 100 voices I think. Plus you can have 2 oscillators per layer, and 8 layers.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Is there any other synth that has the "Swarm" feature than Dune 3? It's the feature where it takes the multi osc unison detune and kind of randomizes the detuning of each voices creating that swarm.


I'm watching a video about Surge, which is free and even open source, and it has Unison Detune and Unison Voices for several oscillator families.


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I don't think so 🤔
> 
> Dune does the swarm detuning per voice, and each oscillator can have 100 voices I think. Plus you can have 2 oscillators per layer, and 8 layers.



Now that’s just crazy…


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

KEM said:


> Now that’s just crazy…


Yeah it's ridiculous


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 9, 2021)

KEM said:


> Could you do it with LFOs and MSEGs with something like Zebra? It’s definitely a cool feature and it’s easy of use makes it very attractive but I’d imagine it’s possible with other synths





Pier said:


> I don't think so



For completion's sake, please find attached etc. etc.

4 OSCs with stake = 11, some Detune and Tune mapped to X1 of linearly-ish spaced amounts.

4 FMOs in self-FM mode, some Detune and Tune mapped to Y1 of linearly-ish spaced amounts.

I think it does the job. Obviously less convenient, but it's something!


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2021)

Virus TI calls it hypersaw or supersaw.


----------



## Pier (Dec 9, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> For completion's sake, please find attached etc. etc.
> 
> 4 OSCs with stake = 11, some Detune and Tune mapped to X1 of linearly-ish spaced amounts.
> 
> ...


It's kinda similar.

See this video:


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 10, 2021)

For those of you that own REAKTOR, there are some ensembles that can do the swarm thing.
Not as many voices, but can get that "vibe" going.
And some of those ensembles are pretty cryptic in the control labels.

I consider them opportunities for happy accidents.


----------



## M_Helder (Jul 5, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Is there any other synth that has the "Swarm" feature than Dune 3? It's the feature where it takes the multi osc unison detune and kind of randomizes the detuning of each voices creating that swarm.


Hi Jose, not sure if this is still relevant, but Bitwig's Poly Grid has a Swarm oscillator built-in. You can kinda replicate what Dune 3 does by copying the oscillators and mixing them together to get that thick SuperSaw sound.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 5, 2022)

I wasn't aware of Dune 3's swarm feature till now. I'm curious though: When you activate it, or bring its parameters up (I don't know how it works), does that make your otherwise passable computer beg for mercy?


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jul 5, 2022)

No it doesn't destroy your CPU. Dune is possibly the best synth in terms of CPU, without sacrifing sound quality at all. SWARM is one of the unison modes of Dune.


----------

